# PitBulls and Vampires



## goReptiles (Feb 8, 2014)

I run a few different sites, but I wanted to share two. I'm not sure how many of you guys are into vampires, but I have seen a handful of PitBulls and crosses. 


Good Pit Bulls is obviously about Pit Bulls, different bloodlines, crosses, training, laws, statistics and history. I even have health tips, feeding, gifts and other stuff. 


Vampire Underworld is about vampire myths. You will also read about real accounts, historical vampires, types of vampires, vampires around the world and other odds and ends that surround vampires. 


Please let me know what you think.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, But no Thanks.

I love all different breeds of dog but the things I hate is they only lives for 12~15 years. I can not bear the sadness when they depart. and 

Vampires...............I stick with the Torts.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks for the reads i love pits i have 2 but sadly my town is trying to ban them so i may actually be moving across country just to keep my babys my dog sasha is a service dog to me i'm completely deaf she's a "hound for the hard of hearing" she lets me know if my phone rings or doorbell or microwave or oven or fire i can hear some and i can speak but a lot of times it chose not to speak it's a little awkward when you can't hear yourself


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jul 23, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> thanks for the reads i love pits i have 2 but sadly my town is trying to ban them so i may actually be moving across country just to keep my babys my dog sasha is a service dog to me i'm completely deaf she's a "hound for the hard of hearing" she lets me know if my phone rings or doorbell or microwave or oven or fire i can hear some and i can speak but a lot of times it chose not to speak it's a little awkward when you can't hear yourself


I'd move, too, if someone said I couldn't have my dogs.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 31, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> thanks for the reads i love pits i have 2 but sadly my town is trying to ban them so i may actually be moving across country just to keep my babys my dog sasha is a service dog to me i'm completely deaf she's a "hound for the hard of hearing" she lets me know if my phone rings or doorbell or microwave or oven or fire i can hear some and i can speak but a lot of times it chose not to speak it's a little awkward when you can't hear yourself



If your dog is a certified service dog, she cannot be banned. It goes against handicapped laws. I forget which exactly. There was a case recently where someone's service pit bull was being discriminated against bc of breed and bans, and the person won bc of a handicap need for the service dog

But, otherwise, I would move as well. I read a story years back about a man who was told he had to give up his dog bc of breed. He did research on city limits and found if he moved over one block, he was technically in the city over and could keep his dog. 

Also, check to see if the bans that are being consider have grandfather clauses that would allow you to keep your dogs (if not certified as service dogs). Some breed bans will grandfather in existing dogs, given you follow various regulations.


----------

